# Rod Builder in Hampton Roads?



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

As the title says. Im looking for a custom rod builder that does good work. :beer:


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

Basstardo does real nice work mention abalone wrap. If he is backed up Wayne Fowlkes is in va. beach he does awesome work as well.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a couple WF rods and they are top notch....


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

+1 on Wayne, Serious Top Notch Builder. one of the best on the East Coast, and a very cool guy to shoot the chit with when you drop it off or pick it up.
And I also have a rod in the making from Basstardo as well. 
Have not yet seen the one he is building for me, but I have seen others, and gotten great reviews from other guys on this site on his work.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

Had one repaired by Wayne. Hell of a guy and does really nice work. You wont be disappointed.


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

And another vote for Wayne Folkes.


----------

